# Gambians!



## Sparky (Aug 30, 2007)

yay! My PSEUDOHARPAX VIRESCEN hatched today  Are these easy to care for? They're so tiny


----------



## Red (Aug 30, 2007)

yes, offer to them small drosophila (melanogaster) tomorrow.

don't need too much humidity but i personally spray them every other day-temperature, 85 F at day and 75 at night.

my new generation is moulting now to L2.

Regards


----------



## Sparky (Aug 30, 2007)

So it must be real hot for them in the day then. If it gets cooler somehow how do i raise the temperature up a bit if I don't have a heat mat?

How long can they be kept together?


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 30, 2007)

I've just had some of these hatch  , good luck with ur nymphs,

Keep them to gether until either late into L2 or as soon as they moult to L3 take them out


----------



## Red (Aug 30, 2007)

you can breed it coller but them growing will be slower. but always above 20ºC.

regards


----------



## Sparky (Aug 30, 2007)

can you use Fahrenheit please I don't understand Celcius. My guess you are trying to say 80 degrees.


----------



## Red (Aug 30, 2007)

Uhm... i said always more than 70 F


----------



## Lee Slikkers (Aug 31, 2007)

one of my 2 gambian ooths hatched out last night as well...27 of the little buggers! Luckilu I had both spceies of FF on hand for them....


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 31, 2007)

27 from one ooth is the most i have ever heard from this species!! Congrate Lee! you must have gotten the [SIZE=12pt]X.X.L[/SIZE] ooth!


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 31, 2007)

> one of my 2 gambian ooths hatched out last night as well...27 of the little buggers! Luckilu I had both spceies of FF on hand for them....


Flippin heck  , u sure its a gambian??? got a pic???, that amount from 1 ooth is a heck of a lot


----------



## Sparky (Aug 31, 2007)

> one of my 2 gambian ooths hatched out last night as well...27 of the little buggers! Luckilu I had both spceies of FF on hand for them....


I only had 15 come out. They're not taking the fruit flies very well :roll: I think they're still a little too scared.


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 31, 2007)

It took mine 4 days for 1 to finaly eat


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 31, 2007)

Sparky, here is a link for convertiong temps, money, area and the sort, it's free so everyone can use it! (mine hatched 7)  http://www.sciencemadesimple.net/conversions.html


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 31, 2007)

1 of mine hatched 9, another 12, and the other 2 :shock:


----------



## Sparky (Aug 31, 2007)

yeah, mine will go for it but, they either hit it away or pull in too hard and they'll flip themselves over :roll: and that metric website was usefull too. :lol:


----------



## thebugwife (Sep 1, 2007)

out of 5 ooths I had 77...thats um...15.4 average...I was expecting less now there is not enough room for all the little cups! :?


----------



## john_jb1 (Sep 2, 2007)

Has any of you lot got any pics of the nymphs or adults? I ordered a Giant African ooth from Ian and got a Gambian ooth free! He said he had too many and they're starting to hatch, and mine should hatch soon, so I just want to know what to expect from it  

-John_jb1-


----------



## Sparky (Sep 2, 2007)

you can find it here http://www.usamantis.com/pseudoharpax_log.html


----------



## john_jb1 (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks allot!! lol they're cute  

-john_jb1-


----------



## Sparky (Sep 2, 2007)

yup and also really really small.


----------



## john_jb1 (Sep 2, 2007)

Lol noticed like it said on yens page both males and females grow to about 3 cm.


----------



## john_jb1 (Sep 3, 2007)

WOOO MY gambians hatched today   so far I got 3.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 3, 2007)

LOL :lol: I got 15


----------



## john_jb1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Are they supposed to hatch out soo slow? Its been 6 hours and the 4th one is only just starting to hatch.

-john_jb1-


----------



## Sparky (Sep 3, 2007)

well it was really hot in my house and the container was humid so they all hatched out at once. Took only 5 minutes for them to all hatch out. 2 were crippled and they died


----------



## john_jb1 (Sep 3, 2007)

awwww such a waste of cute little things  . i dunno why mines still taking soo long!


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 3, 2007)

> awwww such a waste of cute little things  . i dunno why mines still taking soo long!


 possibly humidity and heat mate...Sparky said 5 min for him...


----------



## john_jb1 (Sep 4, 2007)

Yeah i've just raised it abit and put in a damp sponge on the bottom over the heat mat to raise humidity, i've now got 2 out and running in the large container and 2 stull hanging one has been there almost a whole day now :shock: i think it might die :shock:

-john_jb1-


----------



## athicks (Sep 6, 2007)

mine won't eat either! (yet) luckily they aren't eating themselves though!


----------



## Sparky (Sep 6, 2007)

> Yeah i've just raised it abit and put in a damp sponge on the bottom over the heat mat to raise humidity, i've now got 2 out and running in the large container and 2 stull hanging one has been there almost a whole day now :shock: i think it might die :shock: -john_jb1-


if they've been in there for two days they probably have dried up by now so they will remain in that position till death.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 6, 2007)

> mine won't eat either! (yet) luckily they aren't eating themselves though!


Don't worry man, I had the same problem. After the 5th day the gambians started to eat like crazy.


----------



## Precious (Sep 8, 2007)

My Gambians hatched out over a period of two days and they didn't eat for a week (some a little sooner). I worried but they seem to be thriving. They're hilarious to watch.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 8, 2007)

> My Gambians hatched out over a period of two days and they didn't eat for a week (some a little sooner). I worried but they seem to be thriving. They're hilarious to watch.


YEAH! They're greedy too. When one of my gambians see another eating, it will attack it.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 8, 2007)

Mine just atack each other when they get to close to each other, reminds me of me grandbabies, they are always jumping on each other, like a couple of monkeys ha ha ha ... stinkin babies :lol:


----------



## Sparky (Sep 9, 2007)

> Mine just atack each other when they get to close to each other, reminds me of me grandbabies, they are always jumping on each other, like a couple of monkeys ha ha ha ... stinkin babies :lol:


That's me and my little brother.


----------



## Precious (Sep 10, 2007)

They remind me of lion cubs on Discovery.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 11, 2007)

yay they finally molted today! I can't tell the size difference.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 12, 2007)

> yay they finally molted today! I can't tell the size difference.


You need to edit your list then mate


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Jul 14, 2008)

Mine hatched out 8 while it was shipping to me, I'm guessing they hatched a day before, possibly sooner. But the little guys took food as soon as I gave it to them, they're all eating and running around like little nutjobs.

So far there's been no figthing, and they're all plumb and fat. I just hope they all molt right.

(My first try only got me two, both died within days, pretty sad over that.)


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 16, 2008)

Is it just me or are these mantises really hard to mate?


----------



## Pelle (Jul 16, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> Is it just me or are these mantises really hard to mate?


Imo there really easy to mate, just like _A.formosana_

Just put a few males in a tank, and then put a female in. In a few minutes there's a male on top.

At least that's my experience..


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 16, 2008)

Pelle said:


> Imo there really easy to mate, just like _A.formosana_Just put a few males in a tank, and then put a female in. In a few minutes there's a male on top.
> 
> At least that's my experience..


With 3 females and 1 male, I can't really do that. The male jumps on but the female keeps refusing. She'll like kick is butt off of hers or something and they never actually connect. The female never opens up. The male gives up in lost hope.


----------



## acerbity (Jul 16, 2008)

My male took a good month before he was ready to mate, but if the female is the one with the problems then maybe she needs more time.

My male had to rotate on her back a couple times and get an up close look at what he was working with.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, one female already yielded 3 oothecae!!


----------

